# Just Confirmed Crane Residence Club Barbados



## Larry (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't believe it but I was playing around wih my RCI account today and saw the Crane residence Club in Barbados just sitting there for February and asked my wife if I should book it. She said yes!!!!!! So even though it's just a studio with a garden view it is first week in FEBRUARY 2014 so I am doing my happy dance.

We have stayed in an ocean front 1BR a couple of years ago in the beginning of December and asked to see a studio unit while we were there. It is over 700 square feet with a balcony small mini kitchen and living room area. Nowhere as big as the 1BR but fine for just me and my wife and did I tell you it's for FEBRUARY when it's freezing in NY.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Congrats, Larry!*

I saw that, as well as a week at the Windjammer for the same time frame.  We're heading to the Crane for the first time in two weeks.  Thought we might try St Lucia next year since we've never been.  I decided to check airfares for St. Lucia before making the exchange.  I consider St. Lucia and Barbados to be in the same general area.  For some reason, airfares to St. Lucia were double the airfares to get to Barbados.  

February in Barbados!  Good for you and your wife!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am thrilled for you ! Which building ?  I used to own Rm. #7 in the old building. Never stayed in it, though. It was facing the older pool. My favorite room is # 10 and I might one if the right week comes along.

I would've grabbed this too ! Enjoy !


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 6, 2013)

We just returned from a week in a one bedroom.  It was a great vacation.  The only negative is food.  They have three restaurants on site and a carriage house for lunch.  The really nice restaurants are a long cab drive away. We have our driver stop on the way to the resort and picked up some items.  

Donna


----------



## Janann (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree that the studio units are gigantic.  There is plenty of space for two people.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 6, 2013)

Egret1986 said:


> I saw that, as well as a week at the Windjammer for the same time frame.  We're heading to the Crane for the first time in two weeks.  Thought we might try St Lucia next year since we've never been.  I decided to check airfares for St. Lucia before making the exchange.  I consider St. Lucia and Barbados to be in the same general area.  For some reason, airfares to St. Lucia were double the airfares to get to Barbados.
> 
> February in Barbados!  Good for you and your wife!



Try a flight to Barbados on a major airline, then from there to St. Lucia on one of the Caribbean airlines like Liat.   There are other Caribbean airports that service St. Lucia as well.  www.liat.com


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thanks!*



scotlass said:


> Try a flight to Barbados on a major airline, then from there to St. Lucia on one of the Caribbean airlines like Liat.   There are other Caribbean airports that service St. Lucia as well.  www.liat.com



I appreciate that.


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2013)

scotlass said:


> Try a flight to Barbados on a major airline, then from there to St. Lucia on one of the Caribbean airlines like Liat.   There are other Caribbean airports that service St. Lucia as well.  www.liat.com



I own a week at Windjammer in St. Lucia and the last time I went to the Crane I did back to back weeks and flew from St. Lucia to Barbados on LIAT.

So here is what happened and I for one will never fly LIAT again as this rinky dink airline was way too stressfull for me. As luck would have it LIAT employees went on strike during the week I was there and I had to check status every day to find out if I was going to go to Barbados. In addition my wife could not get away for two weeks so she was meeting me at the airport in Barbados. Finally the strike was settled on Wednesday and I was flying on Friday so I figured all was well. I called LIAT Wednesday and Thursday and they told me all was back to normal and no problems. Friday morning I had an early flight to Barbados and a friend of mine volunteered to drive me to airport at 6:45 Am for my flight. Once I  got to the gate we never got any information as all flights were backed up and I waited 3 1/2 hours as planes took off all over the islands but not Barbados. Finally we boarded and my 35minute flight took me over 5 hours with all of my waiting time. When I  arrived in Barbados I just got in 10 minutes before my wife who flew in to meet me from NY.

I think the odds are in my favor for this not happenning again but the memory was so stressful that I will never fly LIAT again.


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I am thrilled for you ! Which building ?  I used to own Rm. #7 in the old building. Never stayed in it, though. It was facing the older pool. My favorite room is # 10 and I might one if the right week comes along.
> 
> I would've grabbed this too ! Enjoy !



Thanks; I have a studio reserved for Residence at the Crane and not for the old building which I also checked out when we were there and it is very nice but I think they are only hotel rooms with no kitchen.

In any event my confirmation for studio with mini kitchen does not have a building or room number and just says it will be assigned at check in. I am also going from Sunday to Sunday and hope they will not change my room on Saturday for one night as this is normally a Saturday to Saturday check in but I used RCI points for Sunday to Sunday.

In any event I am sooo happy to get this exchange.


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice going Larry! I know the Crane is a hard one to turn down. When you've been once you see why. I actually picked up a super long weekend in June cause I couldn't pass it by! Can't wait.
Be careful as there have been a lot of drownings and accidents in the Sea lately.
Have fun


----------



## siesta (Apr 9, 2013)

lobsterlover said:


> Nice going Larry! I know the Crane is a hard one to turn down. When you've been once you see why. I actually picked up a super long weekend in June cause I couldn't pass it by! Can't wait.
> Be careful as there have been a lot of drownings and accidents in the Sea lately.
> Have fun


we'll be there June 15th to the 22nd.  If our trips coincide, would love to meet up for a drink, and have you telll me all about windjammer landing, st lucia, and how I can bribe the helicopter pilot to land in the front yard of the villas


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Suggestions:

Take the island tour, the one with the stop at the pottery factory.

Don't turn your back on the sea.

Get to the first seating (make reservations) of the Sunday Gospel breakfast (sit near a window).

Beware of the "_undertoad_" (and rum punch) and especially both at the same time.

Go to the Friday night fish fry. There's a van from the resort.

The very nice lady in the lobby can make arrangements.


----------

